# Addicted!



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I have got to stop buying CDs! I have a surplus of unlistened to CDs that will easily last me 18 months to two years. But I simply cannot resist... they are cheap here generally in Berlin and on top that there are always bargains to be had. I gather from this forum that my affliction is not uncommon. Is there known remedy/cure, please?


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

No cure. You are doomed, just like me 

Seriously, I guess someone here must have perhaps nearly 500 unlistened, and more than 1000 listened-only-once CDs. I know, guilty, guilty, guilty........


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I have bought an insane number of CDs over the last couple of years. I have taken a vow to not buy another for one whole year, with the only exception being that I can buy some with gift vouchers or money I recieve as presents. Lasted 4 weeks so far and getting through a surprising number of my backlog. I also suspect that I might expand my listening with internet radio and spotify in the future.


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

I've not buy CDs.in the last years. But have a little more than a hundred CDs that are copies of audio from YouTube videos. Historical recordings and/or rarities that aren't on CD or are now totally OOP, and many from very old 78RPM or LPs. A friend of mine is a specialist on audio and he does excellent copies. I don't care for stereo nor Hi Fi sound; I want the piece, and if the sound isn't good, so be it. You can't expect good sound from a Hindemith's third quartet by the Amar-Hindemith quartet, or from versions of the first original Hungarian Budapest quartet, or from Jelly d'Aranyi on violin.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a tough affliction and yes I am guilty too, in many different musical genres!! There is no cure but with careful dedication there may be remissions! I am six weeks into a six month spending freeze. The freeze may need to last a couple months beyond that owing to the fact that I am saving money to buy my first piano, and I would also like a high quality set of Sennheiser headphones for my iPod<----I guess those aren't part of my spending freeze so much as redirecting it to other avenues of musical enjoyment. Ahhh, and I just remembered I have tickets for a musical this spring, and I fully intend to see my first live orchestral concert.

OK, I guess I'm really NOT in remission when you look at it this way.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

KRoad said:


> I have got to stop buying CDs! I have a surplus of unlistened to CDs that will easily last me 18 months to two years. .... Is there known remedy/cure, please?


What has worked for me is when about to buy a cd is ask myself the question 'do I want to listen to this straight away, as soon as possible?' In other words, am I really eager or excited to listen to this cd?

If the answer is no, usually I don't buy it. Why would I need to add to my own 'unlistened to' pile? I mean I've got at least 2 dozen cd's in that (plus some vinyls).

That's the bottom line. Why buy cd's if you're not going to listen to them. I got rid of the 'shoulds.' There's no reason why I should own more cd's, even of 'core repertoire' things I don't own. I don't need Bach's choral music or Wagner's operas, guess why, cos I hate it. I don't force myself to listen to things I don't want to, and let them gather dust and take up much needed space.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Depending on the size of your collection, this may work.... challenge yourself to listen to everything you already have at least once, starting from zero now.

For me this was easy to manage since my music is all in iTunes and you can reset play counts to zero in iTunes, then track your progress automatically with "smart playlists". But notwithstanding the organizational challenge, the psychological trick is to shift your focus away from what you don't yet have to what you already have.

I managed to listen to 800 albums or so in about 9 months and am now going back through my collection more slowly, giving each piece a rating. I'm happy to say new purchases are down dramatically.

You probably already have lots of albums that are a lot better than the ones on your wishlist. Turn your focus inward and enjoy what you have.

The most valuable item in your music collection is "enough".



On the other hand, classical music needs supporters like you. Keep buying!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

BPS: I've been focusing on what I already have as well lately and I have to agree. After getting the Trout Quintet for example, I listened once and then not again. Well, I put it on the other day, and it's great!! I listened twice in one day. To think I'd had it for months and hadn't listened.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

~torrents~


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

To be fair, I should say classical music needs supporters like *us*. KRoad is certainly not alone.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

BPS said:


> To be fair, I should say classical music needs supporters like *us*. KRoad is certainly not alone.


Yes, and a related thing there is spend your money locally. Go to concerts in your area, support your local 'classical music industry.' Its a way of cutting down on buying cd's, and the money goes not to some big multinational corporation but stays closer to home.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow Sid - 7,777 posts! Either stop now or try to make it to 8,888.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't get addictd to buying CDs because I am 15 and have a very large phone bill I'm still paying my parents back for. 

That's usually the best way out I think. Run up a huge phone/water/electricity whatever bill and usually your mind goes off buying CDs for a while.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been thinking of posting something like this  I need help as well, I tried years ago to sign up for Rhapsody thinking that would help curb my music buying, it has to some extent, but you can't listen to rhapsody tunes in iTunes, so thus I buy the music I really really like. At least my buying is more selective now? Lol.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I will not but any more cd's
I will not but any more cd's
I will not but any more cd's
I will not but any more cd's
Ok go on then, one more, perhaps that one as well


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't have a job.
I don't have money.


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

So we are two.


----------



## Hassid (Sep 29, 2012)

Difference is, you're young, and I at 70 have absolutely no chance to get a job.


----------

